# Try These Drag Tires



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

New from Dragjet

Silicone over sponge bonded on a stock AFX wheel.

Chris tossed in a set of his new drag tires in my care package this week cuz I was sniveling and whining to try them out before their release. I was NOT disapointed! These babies are super supple, and true.

I chose my squirreliest '55 magnatraction rocket cuz she's kinda top heavy and unruly. It's been somewhat manageable with PVT's but she's a handfull. 

The wheel sets were mounted and the car warmed up. I cant really find the words to describe how great these sili/sponges performed other than "not of this world". The grip was like nothing I've ever seen. Direct hookup with no squirm. Slingshots out of the turns were as though my car had a rear guide pin! No slip, no slide. I could carry way more steam into the corner and throttle up early on the way out. 

My track had a week or so of scrime on it and these new hides didnt flinch one bit. 

Try'em... You'll like'em ...Thanx Chris :woohoo:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

These tires are made for everything from stock t-jet wheels,to specialty dragster wheels!10$ a pair,lmk.
DRAGjet Resin's


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

tyco wheels??? 

Wes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

No tyco,sorry.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

What sizes.
Nice job on the silicone dip Chris,looks pretty good in the pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks!I can do any size you wish,just let me know.
DRAGjet


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Chris.
How do they last on a R/O (poly mod) car


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

there meant for magnatraction,t-jet size,and poly magnatracion.better stick with a more convential tire for that,that is not the intended purpose for these tires.
DRAGjet


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dragula said:


> No tyco,sorry.


ahhhhhhh boohooo!!! 

Wes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

WesJY said:


> ahhhhhhh boohooo!!!
> 
> Wes


Wes,call me.
859-356-1566 Chris


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

We are now doing everything from stock t-jet wheels,to specialty chassis and O-gauge!Prices run from 10-12$
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

These are now ready for ordering.
Christian 859-356-1566


----------

